# Nitro Stack Boots



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

Any one know anything about the Nitro Stack Boots? Good boots, Bad boots ect.


----------



## supercollider (Feb 2, 2009)

No Ideer. I ride last years Select boot and they feel great. Great heel retention.


----------

